# ROM for event Pokemon?



## striderx (May 6, 2008)

Have the ROM's for distributing event Pokemon ever made it into the wild?

The ROM's for the Download Station carts have made it out.  Why not the Pokemon ones?  

As I understand it, in the old days Nintendo would send a GBA Pokemon cart to the stores, usually TRU, where every box in the game was filled with the special event Pokemon.  Then every user had to trade some disposable Pokemon to the TRU cart in exchange for the event Poke.  I know they gave away Mew like this in the fall of 2006.

But the latest giveaways are on DS games and at least initially are being done using a mystery gift or some other special trinket.  Manaphy was given out that way last fall and the upcoming Darkrai event is expected to be the same.

So I expect that Nintendo is just sending TRU a cart designed to distribute the gift.  If that's the case then where are the  why don't we see the ROM's for these things???

striderx


----------



## Bob Evil (May 6, 2008)

If they were available ... which they might be ... you cannot ask for their location on this site ...


----------



## striderx (May 6, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> If they were available ... which they might be ... you cannot ask for their location on this site ...



Sorry, that was a rhetorical "where" not a literal one...

striderx


----------



## Tyson (May 10, 2008)

Um.. you are right 'cus just  the other day i say a gba game that someone had thrown away and i tried it and it had most of the Nintendo vent pokes


----------



## Dylan (May 10, 2008)

i am extremely interested in this. not asking where but is it possible?


----------



## Jackreyes (May 10, 2008)

If its just the game with all the boxes filled with pokemon...
I assume its just a .sav


----------



## Tyson (May 11, 2008)

It was pokemon emerald with all of the Nintendo event pokes including lugia


----------



## Narin (May 11, 2008)

Those special "Event Games" were nothing special, they were normal versions of the games you can go buy or download any wheres else. What nintendo did was just edit the save file on the cartridge to include those pokemon. So it wasn't a special ROM, just a special SAV,


----------



## striderx (May 11, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Those special "Event Games" were nothing special, they were normal versions of the games you can go buy or download any wheres else. What nintendo did was just edit the save file on the cartridge to include those pokemon. So it wasn't a special ROM, just a special SAV,



That may be true for the GBA games distributed to places like Toys R Us where they just had boxes of the same event Pokemon that were traded to you one, by one.  But others, like the most recent DS events give you a special "gift" that can't be done unless your cart has that special "Nintendo sauce."

Now it may indeed be only a special SAV, but if so it enables a function the average joe can't access.

Oh, and I saw the GBA's they used to distribute the Top 20 Pokemon at the 10th Anniversary Journey Across America event.  That wasn't just a regular game with boxes of Pokemon.  The cart presented a completely different interface than the normal game.

So, my original post remains unanswered...

striderx


----------



## thedicemaster (May 11, 2008)

well.
1: it's quite hard to get your hands on such a cart unless you're owner of one of the selected shops.

2: the interesting event stuff isn't released yet(the 3 key items for darkrai shaymin and arceus)

3: make one yourself with pokesav.
you can put the old legends in a box, and later trade them.
and for darkrai shaymin and arceus you can make "wondercards"
that way you can hand out the key-items to everyone you see using mystery gift.
that's how i did it (note: untill after the events happen i will only use these pokemon for personal use, not for wifi)


----------



## RaiDesu (May 12, 2008)

Perhaps the event is due for release at TRU?


----------

